# Best Pork Rub



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

With all the rub chatter lately, I had to share my secret. The rub below is the best pork rub I have tried. I started with it as my base and tweaked it a little bit to my liking. I like a sweet and spicy rub, so I added some heat as well. Try it out. I assure you that you won’t be disappointed.






						Scott's Dry Pork and Rib Rub | Food.com
					






					www.food.com


----------



## Steve H (Sep 6, 2020)

Thank you! I'll be giving this a try.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks good...  you have some sweet, some heat, and some savory.   I think all of those ingredients are in many rubs, but like an orchestra....  it's all in the arrangement.

I don't know if you read the comments, but this one cracked me up.  I'm 99 & 44/100% sure there is some sarcasm here:

_Wow is all I can say. Very good rub! I had to make a couple of adjustments Since it was a last minute idea, I boiled my country ribs for about 20 minutes.. I had all ingredients except dry mustard, so I used some mustard from the fridge. Rubbed it on the ribs and then dipped the ribs in the seasoning. Cooked them for about 10 minutes on each side in a toaster oven at 300.. I then put some spicy BBQ sauce on them and cooked them again for another 10 minutes. These might be too spicy for some, but adjust the seasonings and BBQ sauce and everyone will enjoy them. This will be my go to rub from now on. Thank you so much!!!! Gonna use at my next big BBQ.  _


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Looks good...  you have some sweet, some heat, and some savory.   I think all of those ingredients are in many rubs, but like an orchestra....  it's all in the arrangement.
> 
> I don't know if you read the comments, but this one cracked me up.  I'm 99 & 44/100% sure there is some sarcasm here:
> 
> _Wow is all I can say. Very good rub! I had to make a couple of adjustments Since it was a last minute idea, I boiled my country ribs for about 20 minutes.. I had all ingredients except dry mustard, so I used some mustard from the fridge. Rubbed it on the ribs and then dipped the ribs in the seasoning. Cooked them for about 10 minutes on each side in a toaster oven at 300.. I then put some spicy BBQ sauce on them and cooked them again for another 10 minutes. These might be too spicy for some, but adjust the seasonings and BBQ sauce and everyone will enjoy them. This will be my go to rub from now on. Thank you so much!!!! Gonna use at my next big BBQ.  _



I didn’t read the comments, but that’s funny.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks good. I’ll be giving it a try with a brown sugar sub. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm always looking for a different rub to try.  Thanks


----------

